# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  -ߘǭ نصف متر -ߘǭ

## النسر2

*

 في الغرب الأميركي وفي أوائل القرن الماضي اشترى رجل أرض في منطقة يقال أنها مليئة بالذهب ,,

 اشترى هذا الرجل آليات بسيطة وبدأ الحفر بحثاً عن الذهب ,,

 بعد عدة أيام عثر على عرق ذهبي في الأرض .. فرح الرجل وقال هذه هي البداية  .. وفعلاً استمر بالحفر وهو يلحق العرق الذهبي ووجد العرق يزداد ثخانة  وتشعباً .. أدرك الرجل أن أرضه مليئة بالذهب لذا قال لنفسه لا بد من أن  أستثمر في أدوات أفضل وأطلب المساعدة .. وهكذا طمر مكان الحفر وعاد إلى  بلدته ,,

 أخبر عائلته وباع كل ما لدى العائلة ثم انطلق .. وفي  طريق العودة اشترى الرجل كل ما يلزم من آليات وبدأ العمل مع أفراد عائلته  .. وهكذا بدأ الذهب يخرج عليهم كل يوم أكثر ..

 حتى جاء يوم وبدأت  كمية الذهب بالنقصان .. وبدأت العروق بالاختفاء ,, أدرك الرجل أن الحفريات  سوف تنتهي لأن الذهب قد نفد .. فما كان منه إلا أن باع كل شيء مع المنجم  لشخص بسيط وبمبلغ زهيد .. وعاد بما جمعه من ذهب مع عائلته ,,

  الشخص الذي اشترى المنجم لم يقتنع أن المنجم قد نفد من الذهب ولكنه لم يكن  متأكداً .. لذا استدعى خبير جيولوجي ودفع له مقابل تقرير خبرة عن أماكن  وجود الذهب في أرضه ,,

 الخبير درس الحفريات السابقة ونوعية التربة  ، ثم قال للرجل .. عروق الذهب القديمة لم تنفذ وإنما هي على بعد نصف متر ،  في الحقيقة هناك انهدام وهو ما جعل كل العروق تختفي ,,

 حفر الشخص على بعد نصف متر من المكان الذي حدده له الخبير ووجد ذهب أكثر مما وجده صاحب المنجم الأول بعشرات الأضعاف ,, 

 سمع صاحب المنجم الأول بالقصة وعاد إلى المكان ليرى نتيجة خيبته .. عندما رآه صاحب المنجم الجديد توجه إليه وقال له :

 - أنت نادم؟

 - كلا

 - ولماذا أنت هنا؟

 - جئت لكي أتذكر دوماً أنني وقفت على بعد نصف متر من ثروة عظيمة ,, وتركت  هذه الثروة لأني استسلمت عند أول عقبة في طريقي .. هذه العقبة التي كان  يمكن أن أتجاوزها لو استعنت برأي من هو أعلم مني ,,,

 الاستشارة : هي فن استخدام العقول ، فبدلا من أن تفكر بعقل واحد يمكنك ان تفكر بعدة عقول فلا تتردد في من تثق به

*

----------

